

Google to buy Postini for $625 million (100,000 businesses using Google Apps to date) - gibsonf1
http://www.reuters.com/article/innovationNews/idUSWEN920520070709

======
mattculbreth
Another boring, unsexy app going for nice money. Actually I had a lot of
clients (lawfirms mostly) using these guys when I was doing Microsoft-based
consulting. It's a good thing to put in front of Exchange.

